# Keyboard not working in Windows XP



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi. Like the title says, my keyboard stopped working. I didn't do anything different than I do everyday. I just turned it off, went to bed, woke-up and its not working. What happens, when I get to the Windows XP Login screen to type in my password, I can't type anything. I've tried all the keys. Although, it *does* work in my BIOS. So I booted in Safe-Mode and it still doesnt work, so while in Safe-Mode I did a system restore to a previous date and it still does not work in windows.

I tried my keyboard on my laptop, and it works fine there. I dont have another keyboard to try on my desktop. My keyboard is a USB Microsoft Finger Print Reader keyboard if that helps. Any help appreciated.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried plugging into a different USB port


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes I have tried.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Did the keyboard come with a PS2 adapter? If it did, try that. I have about 5 of the things here from mice and keyboards I have bought over the years.


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

No. It never came with one


----------



## JoshX419 (Jun 24, 2006)

Maybe the drivers on your pc for the keyboard got corrupted or something. IDK how though lol. Is it wireless?


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

Another obvious question..... does other USB hardware still run in Windows (appreciating that it's difficult to do anything without a keyboard)?

I'm sure this issue comes up quite often at TSG Forums even, but I just can't recall anything too helpful at the moment. 

You could try updating to Service Pack II if not already there (that's a bit of a crap suggestion - but you never know).
You could also try the system file checker (which may nobble your MS updates) by booting to the recovery console using your XP install disc.
(Boot with the CD, follow the prompts, press "R" at the menu screen and enter: *sfc /scannow* at the command prompt.)


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

verlox said:


> No. It never came with one


 OK, do you have ANY PS2 adapters? It may not work correctly, but the keyboard should work with a PS2 adapter unless.......the keyboard went south.

Anyway, good luck. I am out of ideas unless like has been stated, the drivers are corrupted.


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

Am I able to install drivers in safe mode?
It's not wireless.
Yes, my USB mouse works fine.
Nope, no PS2 adapters


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You may be able to unistall drivers in safemode and then use it as a regular keyboard in windows to reinstall the drivers. Safemode bypasses drivers and uses basic hardware so I doubt you can install from there. Not sure though.


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

One other thing to try......

In the Windows device manager, with the keyboard plugged in as normal (after regular boot up) check / expand the "Keyboards" node and uninstall any keyboard / HID entries.
Reboot.


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

I can't log in normally because I can't type in my password. When I boot up in safe mode, the Administrator login icon shows, and thankfully the password is blank. Is there anyway to bypass and login to windows normally?


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

Okay, I checked and I never installed drivers, so I guess its just running off regular windows keyboard drivers. Any other suggestions? I can't log in normally because I can't type in my password. When I boot up in safe mode, the Administrator login icon shows, and thankfully the password is blank. Is there anyway to bypass and login to windows normally?


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

Uhhhhhgggg. Okay now I booted in safe mode and did what Rumpo-Stiltskin said to delete the HID/keyboard keyntries in the Device Manager. NOW i cant boot in safe mode!! I can press F8 to go the the menu to boot into safemode but now i cant press up and down arrow keys to select safe mode!! what have i done?!


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

That should have just removed the proprietary Windows keyboard driver.
Then with the reboot it should just find the keyboard and re-install the driver (ideally).
Don't panic though, USB keyboards can be a pain.
(Keyboards don't need any third-party drivers for basic functioning regardless of whether they're USB or wireless or whatever.)

Try physically unplugging the keyboard and then rebooting - plugging it back in and rebooting again.
Better still do a full shutdown after the first pass.
The idea here is to get the machine / Windows to recognise the keyboard as new hardware....


It sounds like the install of Windows isn't behaving normally, certainly as regards the keyboard.
You may have to do a repair install / system file check to get things back on the road.
There still aren't really any clues as to why the keyboard stopped communicating properly with Windows.


----------



## verlox (Nov 25, 2005)

Doh! I never tried booting it normally again. I tried now, and it works fine. So it did work, thanks so much Rumpo! Problem solved!


----------



## Rumpo-Stiltskin (May 9, 2006)

You had me worried too..... luckily i'm trained to remain calm under fire.  :up:


----------

